# New hgv  Max member



## Hendogg (Apr 23, 2022)

Went to presentation 4/19/22 and got the Hawaii collection that was  from diamond resorts. Paid $9700 for 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance. Don’t know if I made a good purchase? I’m still within the 7 days to decide..


----------



## HuskerATL (Apr 23, 2022)

Hendogg said:


> Went to presentation 4/19/22 and got the Hawaii collection that was  from diamond resorts. Paid $9700 for 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance. Don’t know if I made a good purchase? I’m still within the 7 days to decide..



I can't speak to the Diamond side but on the HGVC Legacy side, it isn't much points. Part of it is personal preference on ownership location though.  If you like the place and want to use it every odd year, then fine but those aren't many points so you may have a challenge getting what you want.  I would compare to the TUG marketplace on resales and then also compare the pro and cons of retail versus resale.  You will be in Max and have a property that you can upgrade later but you are paying quite a bit for 5,500 points compared to resale. https://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace


----------



## escanoe (Apr 23, 2022)

You should do what you think is best for you. If it was me I would rescind and research it a bit more. If you decide a developer purchase is what you want, it should be easy to get a deal as good as the one you just got.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 23, 2022)

The points allotment is miniscule... Not much you can do with that,
If there's no where to go with that, Max will mean nothing,
.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2022)

Rescind and buy resale, something you would really want to own.  So many good Hilton contracts go for less than that.  sellingtimeshares.net has some good deals on Hilton.  Then you will have something worth what you paid (because you can sell it tomorrow for what you paid).

@Judi Kozlowski always has some good deals on Hilton, too.  Never pay developer prices.


----------



## HuskerATL (Apr 23, 2022)

or look at the marketplace on TUG, https://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace


----------



## magmue (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome to TUG!


> ... 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance.


Is that $900 maintenance fee only charged in your EOY odd? Or charged every year? If you're paying $900 every year, I think it's high for what you're getting.


----------



## Hendogg (Apr 23, 2022)

magmue said:


> Welcome to TUG!
> 
> Is that $900 maintenance fee only charged in your EOY odd? Or charged every year? If you're paying $900 every year, I think it's high for what you're getting.


im not sure will have to go over the paper work again.. what about 5500 points? Is that pretty much worthless?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 23, 2022)

@Hendogg Welcome to Tug. It's good you are researching your potential purchase. Pay attention to your rescission date. If you have outstanding questions or are unsure, rescind and research until you know for sure. You get only one chance to rescind otherwise you are stuck with it. You can always go back and get that deal if it is right for you.

How many typically travel in your party?  (if more than 2/studio then 5500 is too little)

Will you travel only during off peak or do you need school schedule vacations. If not always traveling off peak then 5500 is not enough. Peak/School requires more points.

Will you plan to use your points travel beyond Orlando or Vegas? If yes, then 5500 is not enough.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 23, 2022)

Hendogg said:


> im not sure will have to go over the paper work again.. what about 5500 points? Is that pretty much worthless?


5500 points will barely get you a week in a studio in HGV Hawaii resorts, if that is where you want to travel by buying DRI Hawaii Collection. That makes Max worthless without more points.  I just booked a one bedroom in June at King's Land, it was 10,000 odd points for six nights.

They set you up for the upsell at your first owners update meeting.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## escanoe (Apr 23, 2022)

It is not many points. You posted on the HGVC forum, and the DRI forum is probably a slightly better match at this point in the merger process.

They recently readjusted our (HGVC) point levels (60% increase) so values would better align between the two systems.

A one typical 1-bedroom in prime season (summer at a beach place) is 7,680 points for 1 week.

Most of us on this forum typically recommend starting with about 11,200 points (a two bedroom in peak season).

Obviously family size and desired amount of vacation should be factors. But 11,200 is also a typical suite spot to find something efficient as far as having more efficient/attordable maintenance fees per point.

I started out with HGVC having bought 7,480 points, and it was a mistake for me not starting at ~11,200 (but it was not a hugely expensive mistake since I bought resale).



Hendogg said:


> im not sure will have to go over the paper work again.. what about 5500 points? Is that pretty much worthless?


----------



## GT75 (Apr 23, 2022)

I moved this thread to the DRI forum because the OP bought DRI Hawaii Collection.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hendogg said:


> What about 5500 points? Is that pretty much worthless?



Not worthless, but not worth much... In the HGVC system...
A standard resort, such as SeaWorld (Orlando) would cost:
5,440 points for  1 week in 1 BR in gold season...
That's week #'s 1-5, 16-23, 33-43. For you, every other year.


----------



## Hendogg (Apr 23, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Not worthless, but not worth much... In the HGVC system...
> A standard resort, such as SeaWorld (Orlando) would cost:
> 5,440 points for  1 week in 1 BR in gold season...
> That's week #'s 1-5, 16-23, 33-43. For you, every other year.





Talent312 said:


> Not worthless, but not worth much... In the HGVC system...
> A standard resort, such as SeaWorld (Orlando) would cost:
> 5,440 points for  1 week in 1 BR in gold season...
> That's week #'s 1-5, 16-23, 33-43. For you, every other year.


im ok with vacationing every other year just need more than 1 br I have a family of 4. I don’t know if this would work or not?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 23, 2022)

We have been DRI Members for years. We started off with 7,500 in the Hawaiian Collection plus 15,000 Club Selection/Club Combination possibility with our Worldmark. 5,500 every other year is not much. Nor can you do a lot with it. Unless you are Booking on the 60 day or less plan.

I know everyone says buy only resell. There are major disadvantages to buying DRI resell. People who are not DRI will probably not know about or understand the major disadvantages.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 23, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Hendogg (Apr 23, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We have been DRI Members for years. We started off with 7,500 in the Hawaiian Collection plus 15,000 Club Selection/Club Combination possibility with our Worldmark. 5,500 every other year is not much. Nor can you do a lot with it. Unless you are Booking on the 60 day or less plan.
> 
> I know everyone says buy only resell. There are major disadvantages to buying DRI resell. People who are not DRI will probably not know about or understand the major disadvantages.


 how can I compare the advantages and disadvantages. I would really like to know


----------



## Hendogg (Apr 23, 2022)

Hendogg said:


> how can I compare the advantages and disadvantages. I would really like to know


60 day plan? How does that work?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 23, 2022)

As you probably (I hope) know DRI is divided into Collections. If you buy resell you can only use your DRI Points to Book into your Home Collection. So if you buy DRI Hawaiian Collection resell you can not Book into such places as Cabo Azul. You also can not use your DRI Points to Book into any of the Affiliates. Most of the Resorts that are listed in the Hawaiian Collection are Affiliates. They only 2 DRI Resorts in the Hawaiian Collection actually in Hawaii are Point at Poipu and KBC. The rest of the DRI Hawaiian Collection Resorts are on the Mainland.

Many times DRI will list Resorts for 50% of normal Points if you are Booking less than 60 days before checkin.


----------



## Hendogg (Apr 23, 2022)

Than


geist1223 said:


> As you probably (I hope) know DRI is divided into Collections. If you buy resell you can only use your DRI Points to Book into your Home Collection. So if you buy DRI Hawaiian Collection resell you can not Book into such places as Cabo Azul. You also can not use your DRI Points to Book into any of the Affiliates. Most of the Resorts that are listed in the Hawaiian Collection are Affiliates. They only 2 DRI Resorts in the Hawaiian Collection actually in Hawaii are Point at Poipu and KBC. The rest of the DRI Hawaiian Collection Resorts are on the Mainland.
> 
> Many times DRI will list Resorts for 50% of normal Points if you are Booking less than 60 days before checkin.


Thank you!


----------



## bernierosa (Apr 23, 2022)

Rescind buy resale more bang for the buck!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 23, 2022)

Since HGVC acquired DRI and you do not have any ownerships yet. Suggest that you rescind now and research whether it is better to buy DRI points or HGVC deeded plus points, Retail or Resale. 

This will take some time. Sales reps lie to make the sale. Stick around TUG and and ask lots of questions of the community. No worries. Prices are not going up anytime soon.


----------



## magmue (Apr 23, 2022)

@Hendogg there is a pinned thread at the top of this (Diamond) forum that includes a pdf of the Club Points guide for 2018 - MF change from year to year, but # of points required for various reservations don’t as a rule.








						Diamond Resorts The Club points and Destination Exchange pdfs
					

I have attached the current year's The Club points guide and the current year's Destination Exchange guide.  These are current as of January, 2019.




					tugbbs.com
				




You can download it and review the point costs for the resorts you’re hoping to stay in. The 2 Hawaii resorts @geist1223 mentioned in the Hawaii Collection are on page 59. A 2BR at Point at Poipu looks to run a minimum of 8,500 points, and a 2BR at KBC at least 15,000 points.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 23, 2022)

Hendogg said:


> Went to presentation 4/19/22 and got the Hawaii collection that was  from diamond resorts. Paid $9700 for 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance. Don’t know if I made a good purchase? I’m still within the 7 days to decide..


*As folks have said you only have one opportunity to rescind. If you change your mind later, you're out $9700.*


I don't know much about Diamond but there's lots of old threads. Here are a few.









						"Value" of Hawaii Collection points versus U.S. Collection
					

We have been accumulating points in Diamond Resorts International (DRI) and are close to Platinum level.  We initially owned U.S. points, but a few years ago in Maui were "encouraged" to add Hawaii points and convert our U.S. points.  More recently in Las Vegas, we were "encouraged" to add U.S...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Another sucker here [DRI Hawaii collection]
					

Hi All,  I signed a contract on Monday for 4,500 points per year in the DRI Hawaii collection, plus 9000 bonus points for $22,000. Maintenance fees are $1225/yr. How bad did I do?  Also, I wanted to share what I think is a sales tactic. The sales presentation was extremely low pressure; the...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Does anyone have anything GOOD to say about DRI?
					

Hi all. I hope this is the right place to post this.  My wife and I went to a sales pitch for a DRI timeshare.  We have no experience with timeshares and were told by a friend what to expect (we did not have any intention of purchasing going into it).  The sales pitch went exactly how we were...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Confused. Is DRI Points or Deeded Properties?
					

Just went through a sales presentation for DRI at Diamond Desert Paradise in Las Vegas. The salesperson talked exclusively about their points program. But, when I look in the Marketplace I only see deeded DRI properties. So, what gives? Is this program new or is there no secondary market for DRI...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare
					

Edit/Update:  As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.  Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/     The financial dept...




					tugbbs.com
				












						DRI Resale Value
					

My friend owns a large points membership with diamond resorts. Due to divorce, she needs to sell. They have a large maintenance fee past due. Is there any resale value with diamond resorts or should they just pay the past due maintenance fee and have Diamond take the membership back?   Sent from...




					tugbbs.com
				




Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Hendogg (Apr 23, 2022)

magmue said:


> @Hendogg there is a pinned thread at the top of this (Diamond) forum that includes a pdf of the Club Points guide for 2018 - MF change from year to year, but # of points required for various reservations don’t as a rule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alwysonvac said:


> *As folks have said you only have one opportunity to rescind. If you change your mind later, you're out $9700.*
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Diamond but there's lots of old threads. Here are a few.
> ...


awsome!! Thank you


----------



## primeg (May 2, 2022)

Hendogg said:


> Went to presentation 4/19/22 and got the Hawaii collection that was  from diamond resorts. Paid $9700 for 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance. Don’t know if I made a good purchase? I’m still within the 7 days to decide..


Does your contract say anything about club combos or can you post a copy of the contract with personal information redacted?


----------



## ccwu (May 3, 2022)

Hendogg said:


> Went to presentation 4/19/22 and got the Hawaii collection that was from diamond resorts. Paid $9700 for 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance. Don’t know if I made a good purchase? I’m still within the 7 days to decide..



Does not worth it. You can buy a Hilton resale for less. HGV treat resale and retail the same other than the points from resale can not qualify for elite status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

